# Goodbye Peja



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We hardly knew ye.

I honestly thought that we could get something for his expiring contract but turns out we get nothing. I guess this should tell us about what we are going to do with that exception we got from Bosh.

On the bright side it looks like BC isn't going to make any job-saving panic moves that will jeopardize our long term future (whatever that's left).


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Word from Feschuk is that BC is about to get his extension. I am not happy about that. BC has shown poor judgement in team building, especially his FA signings and habit of throwing away picks or taking back bad contracts for no reason. His biggest move as GM was getting a very late 1st rounder for CB4.

Peja definitely has some big shots left in him. I am surprised that in a year where there are several contenders in each conference that no team could put together a deal for a Peja or, so far, a Barbosa. Health was just too big an IF I guess.

Will MLSE spend some of the money they have saved on buying another first rounder for once? Doubt it. And getting lucky in the draft is really our only chance of contending with an ownership that won't pay tax.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Wait a minute. Apparently there was a big side deal with DAL. They are signing Peja after the buyout and in return they are sending us their 7 foot star with the great outside shooting touch....Alex Ajinca.

BC has redeemed himself. Alabi and Ajinca will clearly anchor the defensive powerhouse BC is building here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ajinca is a big time project. He should be chugging about ten protein shakes a day...A strong wind could take him off his feet. He does have some ability, but I wouldn't be looking at this as a trade. It's just Dallas clearing a roster spot...they're giving you Ajinca who is pretty much a long shot to ever be anything beyond a tall french dude. He's a good example of how dumb our FO is. We wasted a future first on him and then dumped him for nothing when he was making nothing.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Since we're talking about Dallas I think we should try to get Beaubois.

Barbosa + Sonny Weems 

for

Caron Butler + Beaubois

Dallas get 2 guys that can help them this year and the Raptors add another young player to the mix. This also assures us that Barbosa wouldn't be on our payroll next year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Think the deal has been finalised. 



> Ajinca, meanwhile, will be dealt to the Raptors along with a 2013 second-round pick that Toronto had sent to Dallas in last year's draft in exchange for the rights to rookie center Solomon Alabi and cash considerations. In return, Dallas will receive the rights to 2007 second-round pick Georgios Printezis (who plays in Spain and is no longer considered an NBA prospect) and create a salary-cap exception equal to Ajinca's $1.5 million salary.


Link


So it's Ajinca + 2nd Rounder (our 2nd back that we gave up for Alabi last year) for Peja and Printezis.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Has anybody seen Ajinca play? 7'1, long wing-span, shot-blocker, with a shooting touch is what I read ... and some pics show he's as rail thin as a Keon Clark.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

changv10 said:


> Has anybody seen Ajinca play? 7'1, long wing-span, shot-blocker, with a shooting touch is what I read ... and some pics show he's as rail thin as a Keon Clark.


I don't think the Dallas players even saw Ajinca play, he's only seen the court 10 times this year and averages 7.5 minutes. What you said is basically all I've heard about the kid as well.










Here is a little breakdown of his career until he joined the NBA. 



> Career Highlights: Grew up playing in France as an amateur at Centre Federal (INSEP) in the French NM1 League before making his professional debut in 2006-07. Started pro career with Pau-Orthez before moving to Hyeres-Toulon in 2007-08. A member of the French U19 National Team. Helped lead France to the bronze medal at the 2007 U-19 World Championship held in Novi Sad, Serbia, averaging 7.4 points, 5.6 rebounds and 2.7 blocked shots. Was a member of the gold medal-winning French team at the 2006 U-18 European Championship held in Amaliada, Greece, averaged 6.9 points and 7.5 rebounds. Averaged 4.5 points and 4.9 rebounds with France at the 2005 U-18 European Championship held in Belgrade, Serbia. Was a member of the French team that captured the 2004 European U-16 Championship held in Greece. Tallied 13 points, nine rebounds and three blocked shots for the World Select Team at the 2008 Nike Hoop Summit held in Portland, Oregon. Registered 13 points, nine rebounds and three blocks for the World Select Team at the 2008 Nike Hoop Summit held in Portland, Oregon and tallied nine points and four rebounds for the World Select Team at the 2007 Nike Hoop Summit held in Memphis, Tennessee.
> 
> 2007-08: In his first season of extensive action, was averaging 5.0 points and 3.1 rebounds in 10.8 minutes a contest with one game remaining in the French ProA league regular season. Has scored in double figures four times. Registered a high of 17 points and seven rebounds vs. Gravelines. Tallied 15 points and eight rebounds at Pau-Orthez.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dallas sent this kid back to the Hotel instead of allowing him to stick around amidst all of the trade talk. He must have felt a little stupid being sent home to wonder about his future. I hope it pissed him off and lit a fire underneath him. 

Here's a video of him in action. He's a really big guy and looks to have some pretty decent movement in him, for a 7 footer his footwork is impressive. I did notice he has a tendency to bring the ball down when he grabs a rebound and then look for the outlet. Hopefully that's been corrected since his time in the NBA. At 1.41, should big men be leaping like that? Damn.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Toronto Raptors: where you get paid not to play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ag2_2GFnOiH.df5G2aX3l6K8vLYF?slug=aw-mavsraptorstrade012111

Deal's being held up because other teams are claiming that this in illegal side deal. It probably is, but as long as noone confesses there's probably no way to prove it and Ajinca eventually shows up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, it looks as if him tripping could quite easily lead to those chicken legs snapping in two.


----------

